# Horrible stomach pain!!!!!



## stylus187 (Feb 5, 2011)

I started my hgh frag about 4 days ago. My vial came back cloudy as hell, I was concerned about this, and now I know why. Ive had the worst stomach pain, and diarrhea, about 30 min after injection.I have to throw away all of this bullshit frag! I have 30,000 mcgs of it. Im pissed and now I know why I stay with one source only!! This is bullshit, I feel like im pinning bacteria in my body. I dont want to call out the supplier, but you know who you are.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 6, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I started my hgh frag about 4 days ago. My vial came back cloudy as hell, I was concerned about this, and now I know why. Ive had the worst stomach pain, and diarrhea, about 30 min after injection.I have to throw away all of this bullshit frag! I have 30,000 mcgs of it. Im pissed and now I know why I stay with one source only!! This is bullshit, I feel like im pinning bacteria in my body. I dont want to call out the supplier, but you know who you are.


33 views no response. well, Im sure a fewof you will experience this as well.


----------



## AmM (Feb 6, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I started my hgh frag about 4 days ago. My vial came back cloudy as hell, I was concerned about this, and now I know why. Ive had the worst stomach pain, and diarrhea, about 30 min after injection.I have to throw away all of this bullshit frag! I have 30,000 mcgs of it. Im pissed and now I know why I stay with one source only!! This is bullshit, I feel like im pinning bacteria in my body. I dont want to call out the supplier, but you know who you are.



I'm sorry to hear what's going on with you. Have you tried contacting the supplier?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 6, 2011)

AmM said:


> I'm sorry to hear what's going on with you. Have you tried contacting the supplier?


 Honestly, Im not even gonna bother! Whats the point, so I can get more of the same exact shit!!! Im not concerned about the money, thats already spent. Im nore concerned about my health. "If it seems to good to be true.... well, I think you know the rest.


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Feb 7, 2011)

You should let people know who the supplier was....and save people the same fate....it would be appreciated.....


----------



## TwisT (Feb 7, 2011)

PM me the supplier, also include pics if you can... I'll do what I can to help you bud.

-T


----------

